# Shepherd's hind legs giving out - Please help!



## brosenblatt (Nov 15, 2009)

My parents have an 8 yr. old shepherd name Heidi. Approximately four months ago, she started having trouble walking - one or both of her hind legs would give out and she would slip. Now she can barely use them and drags both of them when walking. The vet can't be sure what the cause is (spine, arthritis, etc.), but has said to try different medicines. Heidi was on a 9-day course of Zubrin but that did not help. She is now starting Prednisone and we are hoping that will help her.

Heidi is unable to stand now, so that it is difficult to take her to go potty or move her around -she is about 100 lbs - so she basically 'slides' on the floor now propelled by her front legs. The doctors don't think surgery is a great option for any of the causes, so we are trying medication. Has anyone had any experience with this and do they know of any medications/therapies that could help? She is such a sweet dog and my parents are heartbroken. 

Thanks so much,
Barbara (Hedi's sister)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Sheperd's hind legs giving out - Please help!*

what has she been tested (& x rayed) for and whats been ruled out?

sounding like DM.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Sheperd's hind legs giving out - Please help!*

it's hard to tell what to do without more diagnostics. The DM flash test to check for DM (there are several threads on this). Xrays to check for arthritis and/or spinal fusion.

I would definitely try acupuncture and a K9 chiropractor. If she isn't on a joint supplement, I would try that. 

Pain meds, if it's DM, won't help. 

She hasn't been on metronidazole/flagyl lately, has she?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Sheperd's hind legs giving out - Please help!*

in the short term your parents will have to find a vet clinic that can properly diagnose heidi's problem, and then talk with them about what her treatment options are, as well as what is realistic to expect for her future.

in the long term it's so much better than it used to be, before there were doggy wheelchairs/carts.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Sheperd's hind legs giving out - Please help!*

I would seek another opinion, preferably from a vet who is better versed in neurological problems - it could be DM, cauda equina, spondylosis, any number of things. But the fact that it has become increasingly worse means that I think you need a specialist. Acupuncture and chiropractic are always helpful, I have used both on my dogs over the years for a number of ailments: however you still need to know what you are dealing with, and your present vet doesn't sound too helpful - just giving meds and shooting in the dark is just that. Most animal chiropractors (at least the ones I've worked with) won't treat your dog without X-rays or a diagnosis......

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Sheperd's hind legs giving out - Please help!*

There are also slings that assist a dog having problems with her rear quarters.


----------



## blackdog22 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Sheperd's hind legs giving out - Please help!*

I've heard of a surgery that involves cutting a nerve, apparently it makes it so they can't feel their back end. Does anyone know more about this?

If it's a legitimate procedure perhaps it would be something to look into for pain management.

Definately ask your parents to be realistic about her quality of life. Sometimes the most loving thing you can do for them is setting them free. 

My female has HD, she is on a glucosamine supplement called Cosequin. It's a bit pricey but I have seen improvement in her mobility. For a pain killer we are going to go with a medication that begins with a T (I forget the name but I'll find out for you). Luckily we're not at to the point where she needs pain meds yet. Some people like to use Metacam for pain management, personally I don't like to use it unless I have to. Be sure to do your own research before administering and committing to any drug for long or short term use. 

If she is able to, perhaps hyrdo-therapy might be a good option to lift her spirits and work her muscles. It's important that she gets low impact exercise (once she is able) to help build the muscles.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Please please tell your parents they really need to take this dog to the vet. I have just been told that my 7 year old had cauda equina syndrome. Your parents' dog could have this, dm or other spinal problems. Please get him to he vet.


----------

